# Attempted suicide by cop



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

strong work.





Fontana police released video showing how officers stopped a man from committing suicide by cop.

It's a story that could have ended in tragedy, but instead a man in crisis got help when he called 911.

The man called 911 pretending to be reporting a man with a gun.

"He looked disgruntled...very disgruntled...when he saw the car he pulled the gun out," he said according to the 911 recording.

When officers arrived they tried to convince him to surrender.

"Show me your hands right now. Show me your hands. Let me help you. Come on! We don't want to do this, man," officers shouted to him.

"You can't help me. You can't help me. I don't have a gun. I'm the one who called," the man said.

The incident happened on Nov. 27. The man was eventually taken into custody unharmed.

Fontana Police said they are getting more of these types of calls. Officers try to de-escalate the situations and work to get desperate people the help they need.


----------

